# What's something you like about yourself?



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I like that I stay awake almost all night if I wanted, I seriously almost never get tired. I also like to be nice to people.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I like that I can nearly do anything I put my mind to (I have limits).


----------



## foxie911 (Aug 10, 2016)

I like how devoted I am to working out and stepping out of my comfort zone , conquering my fears one step at a time.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't want to sound arrogant, I have a few qualities that I am proud of. My ambition. And my balls.....I mean guts...I mean courage.

I've been battling this sa and depression since 2003 and so far I've won some battles, and lost even more. Thing is I haven't found a permanent solution to sa nor depression, just temporary ones. I think many other would have given up by now after all these years of trying. I haven't...yet (learned helplessness can put the nail in my coffin eventually, hope this doesn't happen soon). The war is still on for now.

I have almost no regrets all this past 13 years. I've put myself out there, tried almost all you can think of, even if it meant to get out of my comfort zone so much that I reach a 10 out of 10 anxiety level (basically a panic attack) by approaching complete strangers on the street, several hundred times, I guess a total of 6-700 times ? Most of the time I would chose the ones that provoked me the most anxiety.

Tried to continue and finish college 4 times. Did a total of 4 years staying in a 200 people environment. Tried talking, getting to know well, asking out and going on dates with more than 100 girls, witch is a lot for someone with social phobia. So basically actively working on my social life, professional life and love life. I don't consider taking meds and doing therapy achievements, those are easy to do, putting yourself out there and facing your biggest fear isn't.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

I haven't given up yet; despite the isolation, being left by my SO, moving away from all the friends I made, away from the apartment in the most beautiful place I ever lived in with the nicest community I've ever known and putting my training & studying on hold.. To live in a rural region, with no work, no training, in poverty, with my depressed family & knowing not a single soul outside of my parents in this place.

Endurance & determination is all I've got right now.

But I don't need to tell you guys, right?


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

My kindness and empathy towards others once I get to know them that is.


----------



## Rollergirl6 (Jun 30, 2016)

I like the fact that I know how to speak at least 3 languages


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i think my ears are cute.

lol


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Good, reliable digestive system, despite the junk I eat.


----------



## BlueUpQuark (Jul 30, 2016)

I have high metabolism and I consider myself to be a pretty down to earth and nice guy.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i'm stubborn, but also reasonable


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd like to think I'm a pretty good dad to my kids, it's one of the very few things I seem to really be good at. I feel like (and I've been told) I've always been good with kids. It's too bad anxiety keeps me from working with other people's kids because I really feel like that's what I was meant to do, but that's just never gonna happen, it's a bad idea with anxiety.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

If I love someone,I love them heart and soul -I'm extremely loyal and extremely honest. If I love someone,I will gladly put their needs and well-being ahead of my own.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm really random and talkative with the right people. I think I like that about myself. There's never really a boring day with people


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I try or aim to be a hard worker....when it comes to some things, anyway. I would do the other things if I had the energy or could remove the clutter (or organize it better) from my mind fast enough so I could concentrate on the tasks I need to get to.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd like to think I'm a loyal person. And friendly.


----------



## Abhorsen (Aug 28, 2016)

My loyalty to my friends, my kindness, rationality and will power.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Hm, well, I do think I'm pretty. Feeling this way has a very positive effect on my life, so I like that. I also think I'm a good artist, until I see people way better than I am as an artist... then, I get very motivated to get on their level, which is another thing I like about myself. It's how I've come so far as an artist. I like looking at something I made, finding flaws in it, and hating it five minutes later. It makes me a better artist.


----------



## Hope93 (Aug 22, 2016)

My inner strength, I often under estimate myself, but then in tough moments, that s when I realise how strong I am. I have recently came out from a serious relationship of 2 years, and that relationship was one of the causes of my social anxiety, I would hide behind my boyfriend to avoid social situations. Now that I am alone, I am a different person, I have to do things alone, and up till now its been amazing, such a boost in my self esteem, I am more open, because I need to socialise, I am not relying on my boyfriend anymore.


----------



## 003 (Sep 18, 2016)

I take pride that I can wipe myself after defecating. Seriously, I was thinking what I am proud about myself - I tried to think about it for a few minutes and came to a conclusion that I really don't take pride in anything about myself.


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't talk a lot because I'm rather shy somewhat (when I'm not on the job) and prefer to observe others, but I have been complimented on my speaking voice many times. It's soft, it's not gruff or annoying.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

SvanThor said:


> I don't talk a lot because I'm rather shy somewhat (when I'm not on the job) and prefer to observe others, but I have been complimented on my speaking voice many times. It's soft, it's not gruff or annoying.


I have had some people saying similar things to me. I think they guessed I wasn't speaking much because of my voice or pronunciation. After I talk, they said "You have good/normal voice and pronunciation, why don't you speak more?" Sometimes it's not easy to explain why I don't speak.

---

I like that I'm usually careful and curious. I had to visit an institution and it wasn't a well known place but it took my attention while traveling with a bus months ago so I didn't have to search for it.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

Body
My stomach is strong as ***, I can eat tons of stuff and it doesn't hurt
After hard workout nothing hurts the next day

Mind
I can focus on different stuff at the same time, doing homework while watching TV and listening to a relative at the same time.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I like that I finally stood up for myself yesterday and quit my job, which took a lot of mental strength to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm so funny I make myself laugh when I have conversations with myself...


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I take pride in what I do, and when I do something, I do it well.


----------



## dystopiadrone (Jul 21, 2016)

Bonfiya said:


> I'm so funny I make myself laugh when I have conversations with myself...


Haha ya know what's funny, is sometimes I'm so lost in "thought" with myself, that I think of something really funny that I remember, and I suddenly just lose it ( Like when I'm running on the treadmill), and I just laugh randomly. :lol Being weird is fun occasionally


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

dystopiadrone said:


> Haha ya know what's funny, is sometimes I'm so lost in "thought" with myself, that I think of something really funny that I remember, and I suddenly just lose it ( Like when I'm running on the treadmill), and I just laugh randomly. :lol Being weird is fun occasionally


:laugh:


----------



## Socially inept123 (Sep 30, 2016)

Funny, nice, loyal, honest, above average looks. lmao sounding like a narcissist here . I also like how I haven't given up on this horrible SA (Still alive)


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

SEX DRIVE. 
lemme tell you bout my only vice: it has to do with lots of loving and it ain't nuttin nice 

except:
It does not frustrate me in the least. If I'm ever agitated by my libido, it is only in a very enjoyable way. Gives me passion for living. even if I am not getting any (which is my usual state), I am very happy to keep myself happy. I'm late to work almost every morning. but I love thinking about it with other people. holy sht.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

```

```



AllTheSame said:


> I'd like to think I'm a pretty good dad to my kids, it's one of the very few things I seem to really be good at. I feel like (and I've been told) I've always been good with kids. It's too bad anxiety keeps me from working with other people's kids because I really feel like that's what I was meant to do, but that's just never gonna happen, it's a bad idea with anxiety.


It can happen and kids don't understand anything stereotypes, they are pure love and completely present in the moment - if you get them young enough before the world gets to them. If you did make it happen and work with kids the world would be a more compassionate and understanding place - which we really really need right now - trust your gut and breathe.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Inside said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> It can happen and kids don't understand anything stereotypes, they are pure love and completely present in the moment - if you get them young enough before the world gets to them. If you did make it happen and work with kids the world would be a more compassionate and understanding place - which we really really need right now - trust your gut and breathe.


Well thank you for that...yeah maybe you're right. Most kids don't judge (up to a certain age) imo, like you mentioned. The world most def needs more love and compassion and a lot less hate.

Yeah I've always loved kids. My parents were foster parents when I was a kid, for years, and I used to love playing with them and helping to take care of them. I think that's when I fell in love with kids and knew I wanted to be a dad someday. I think it'd be awesome to be a teacher but, meh, I think you really have to have a calling for that. I've thought about being a Big Brother...there are kids out there who don't have any family they can depend on really...not that aren't abusive or on drugs, or in trouble with the law. That's really sad. I actually have very little anxiety around kids, but I do sometimes around other parents (I always feel like I'm being judged) and that could def be problematic lol.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

pied vert said:


> SEX DRIVE.
> lemme tell you bout my only vice: it has to do with lots of loving and it ain't nuttin nice
> 
> except:
> It does not frustrate me in the least. If I'm ever agitated by my libido, it is only in a very enjoyable way. Gives me passion for living. even I am not getting any (which is my usual state), I am very happy to keep myself happy. I'm late to work almost every morning. but I love thinking about it with other people. holy sht.


RIP your inbox...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

pied vert said:


> SEX DRIVE.
> lemme tell you bout my only vice: it has to do with lots of loving and it ain't nuttin nice
> 
> except:
> It does not frustrate me in the least. If I'm ever agitated by my libido, it is only in a very enjoyable way. Gives me passion for living. even if I am not getting any (which is my usual state), I am very happy to keep myself happy. I'm late to work almost every morning. but I love thinking about it with other people. holy sht.


Lmao Pied, only because I can somewhat relate. My libido hasn't really changed much since I was a teenager years ago. And I live alone. I wonder sometimes if mine is ever going to decrease. You poor girl  Well at least you said it's not frustrating for you. Mine most def can be. Ffs.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Well thank you for that...yeah maybe you're right. Most kids don't judge (up to a certain age) imo, like you mentioned. The world most def needs more love and compassion and a lot less hate.
> 
> Yeah I've always loved kids. My parents were foster parents when I was a kid, for years, and I used to love playing with them and helping to take care of them. I think that's when I fell in love with kids and knew I wanted to be a dad someday. I think it'd be awesome to be a teacher but, meh, I think you really have to have a calling for that. I've thought about being a Big Brother...there are kids out there who don't have any family they can depend on really...not that aren't abusive or on drugs, or in trouble with the law. That's really sad. I actually have very little anxiety around kids, but I do sometimes around other parents (I always feel like I'm being judged) and that could def be problematic lol.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Oh make no mistake, they're judging us both! I think there is science behind that instant judgement though and really, I shouldn't let it be as important as it is. Why should their opinion matter so much to me, especially if it's regarding me? Back on track this isn't about me, it's about you helping our kids! Seriously, get out and do it, go to a day care or center or big boys club, just look on craigslist and put an ad to watch a kid or two part time. I know here, in my town, they make a killing... I know, it's not about the money but we really need good people around our kids - I have a two year old by the way, boy, named Julian and he brings me a beautiful shiny rock like it's a dozed roses... yes I prefer a rock over roses any day ))


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow... I love myself...  I seriously do. My personality, my looks, and my soul. I love everything about me.  **** what anyone thinks. I'm a god given gift to the earth. Hehehehehe


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

May be my ability to make others feel better by being worse off than them?


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

springbreeze1 said:


> May be my ability to make others feel better by being worse off than them?


oh shush.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

You have the ability to quote others without generating a notice, I mean in addition to being literally sunshine itself 



PrincessV said:


> oh shush.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My growing makeup skills, lol.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

springbreeze1 said:


> You have the ability to quote others without generating a notice, I mean in addition to being literally sunshine itself


[/QUOTE]That srsly made me cry. Idc if you were lying. Heheh Thanks... "honey."


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> My growing makeup skills, lol.


Work it girl


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

PrincessV said:


> Work it girl


Thank you!! 

And @springbreeze1 is right, I didn't get a notification, lol.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

OK, I was probably lying >

I mean about the first part , you are still sunshine.

It seems my quotation notification had been disabled somehow.

Edit: I just saw @Crisigv 's post, and I'm not sure about it either way not.



PrincessV said:


> That srsly made me cry. Idc if you were lying. Heheh Thanks... "honey."


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Inside said:


> Oh make no mistake, they're judging us both! I think there is science behind that instant judgement though and really, I shouldn't let it be as important as it is. Why should their opinion matter so much to me, especially if it's regarding me? Back on track this isn't about me, it's about you helping our kids! Seriously, get out and do it, go to a day care or center or big boys club, just look on craigslist and put an ad to watch a kid or two part time. I know here, in my town, they make a killing... I know, it's not about the money but we really need good people around our kids - I have a two year old by the way, boy, named Julian and he brings me a beautiful shiny rock like it's a dozed roses... yes I prefer a rock over roses any day ))


That's awesome you have a two year old boy...I know he's the real love of your life  I have a 16 year old daughter, and 13 year old boy/girl twins....yeah three teenagers so pray for me lol! I remember when they were two and that age is just adorable, man...even in spite of the terrible-twos. Mine didn't really hit that difficult stage, tantrums, meltdowns, until they were three, but I don't remember it lasting that long. Timeouts really started working after they found out we were serious about them.

It's good to see another parent here....I've talked to other parents here before but man are they pretty rare lol. My ex-wife and I were talking the other day about how parents seem to be able to love in ways that they couldn't, before they were parents. I agree with you about the judging parents. I've talked to other parents on this site that agreed also that's been a huge trigger for them at times. Idk why but I feel like the neighborhood I was in, with my kids before the divorce....some of the parents there, omg. You're right, it shouldn't matter in the least what they think.

Anyway I know you're probably sick to death of hearing this but they grow up so fast, they really do. I miss my kids being that age sometimes. Idk what we're supposed to do with that advice lol "they grow up so fast", but it is so true...I'm sure you can already see it with your son.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Lmao Pied, only because I can somewhat relate. My libido hasn't really changed much since I was a teenager years ago. And I live alone. I wonder sometimes if mine is ever going to decrease. You poor girl  Well at least you said it's not frustrating for you. Mine most def can be. Ffs.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


I really hope it's the same for me when I'm older. Today was a bit of a problem, actually, in a way that it never is otherwise. Like I had to get up from work and go to my car to take care of it...hahaha


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

pied vert said:


> I really hope it's the same for me when I'm older. Today was a bit of a problem, actually, in a way that it never is otherwise. Like I had to get up from work and go to my car to take care of it...hahaha


*In your car, Pied?? *Omg, woman. What if someone had seen you?? I'm not judging just....wow.....you're braver than I am. You go, girl!


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> *In your car, Pied?? *Omg, woman. What if someone had seen you?? I'm not judging just....wow.....you're braver than I am. You go, girl!


I luckily had a blanket in there :b


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Unrelenting when I'm faced with adversity, I suppose. I could let something torture me endlessly and stay still about it. I guess it's life, but that's not something to be proud of..


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

pied vert said:


> I luckily had a blanket in there :b


Lucky blanket 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I think of stupid things on a daily basis, so random that I laugh to myself.


----------

